# Cannot connect to Zyxel Router



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I am trying to connect to a Zyxel VMG1312-B10D wireless router.

However, when I type in 192.168.1.1 I get nothing.

Any ideas?

T


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Perhaps that is not the ip address it is set to. Did you set back to factory default? Then that ip address should work.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi GentleArrow.

I checked the ipconfig and it is correct.

Does it matter what port it is connected to.

Please see the attached photo. 

T


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Is this a new router? You can try performing a reset and see if that helps.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Old Rich

Attached is the ipconfig file.

C:\Users\Admin>ipconfig
Windows IP Configuration
Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Ethernet adapter Ethernet:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1dae:6d23:b1ba:e31%8
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.243
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::6231:97ff:feec:d978%8
192.168.1.1

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fc8e:292c:5161:c3c2%16
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.133
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::6231:97ff:feec:d978%16
192.168.1.1

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:78cf:34bf:3e2:3f57:fe0c
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::34bf:3e2:3f57:fe0c%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::

C:\Users\Admin>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DESKTOP-4L2FSMK
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1A-E3-47-08-62-BE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR8172/8176/8178 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-54-A5-C7-F2-83
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1dae:6d23:b1ba:e31%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.243(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday 10 July 2017 10:06:58
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday 10 July 2017 11:06:58
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::6231:97ff:feec:d978%8
192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 34362533
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-20-B3-47-F5-0C-54-A5-C7-F2-83
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR956x Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 28-E3-47-08-62-BE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fc8e:292c:5161:c3c2%16(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.133(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday 10 July 2017 10:07:45
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday 10 July 2017 11:09:58
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::6231:97ff:feec:d978%16
192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 103342919
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-20-B3-47-F5-0C-54-A5-C7-F2-83
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 28-E3-47-08-AD-1E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:78cf:34bf:3e2:3f57:fe0c(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::34bf:3e2:3f57:fe0c%2(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 33554432
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-20-B3-47-F5-0C-54-A5-C7-F2-83
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

T


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type or Copy and Paste the following" and press enter


*echo > 0 & PING 192.168.1.1 >> 0 & echo [/php] >> 0 & notepad 0*


That can take a few minutes to complete, come back and past the result in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Old Rich

I will try that in the morning (unfortunately, the device in question is not in my home).

Could this possibly be the problem? I have had a look at the user manual and it states the following:-
"In order to use the web configurator, you need to allow:-
1) Web browser pop-up windows from your VMG, web pop-up blocking is enabled by default in Windows XP SP (Service Pack 2)
2)JavaScript (enabled by default)
3) Java permissions (enabled by default"

T


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It could . .


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Results of ping test attached.

Tommy

ECHO is on.

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
[/php]


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You are clearly connected to the router . . either the router is failing and not responding or something is blocking it in your pc


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Old Rich

I have come to that conclusion also and thanks for your help so far.

I did not set this up initially, so don't know what approach was used (or if password change was suggested and refused)

If I reset to factory settings and make a connection from scratch again (I believe the access will be reset to admin/1234), do you know if it is the default when first connecting, to prompt for a password change (or is it manufacturer specific?)

Tommy


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It should return to the manufacturers default username and password after a reset. You can find out what that default is on the manufacturers support site


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Old Rich.

The user manual says that when you enter the default login details (it confirms it to be admin/1234), then you are presented with a change password screen. I'm assuming it will behave exactly the same if I reset.

Tommy


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It should . .


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

The user manual states that Java and JavaScript should be enabled and that pop-up blocking should be switched off.

I checked Internet Explorer and Java was enabled but Pop-ups were blocked. Removed the block and restarted. 

Still no change. When I type in 192.168.1.1, I get a message "Can't Reach This Page".

I attach ipconfig.

I'm really struggling now. I need to change the Wi-Fi password, and if possible, the router password.

Tommy


----------

